# Make backup copy of Install CD



## jldjs (Sep 23, 2003)

I want to make a backup copy of an Install CD. When I tried to copy it to a CD-R using XP Home I couldn't get the backup cd to install. All I got was an error with a file during the Setup.exe. Said it couldn't open it. Using Explorer I could find, but couldn't display the files Properties or copy it back to the HD. 
Can XP Home's CD copying be used to do this? Do I have to get other CD burning SW for this?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

What specific install CD are you talking about. If it's copy protected, I think you're out of luck.


----------



## jldjs (Sep 23, 2003)

MS Streets&Trips. Making a backup copy is legal so I doubt it is copy protected. I just upgraded to 2005 from 2001. I had successfully copied it then but I was using W98 and Roxio CD Packet copying. I don't have Roxio for XP.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

All you have to do is use any CD burning application and do a CD copy. Here's a couple of free ones. 

DeepBurner

CDburnerXP


----------

